# i hate the rain!!!!!!!



## femaleseat (Sep 12, 2010)

someone cheer me up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 12, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> someone cheer me up!!!!!!!!!!



*Sits on you*


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 12, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> someone cheer me up!!!!!!!!!!




Ugh, I hate the rain so much. I especially hate driving in rain..........at night. Why do dimwits speed when it's raining?


----------



## RentonBob (Sep 12, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> someone cheer me up!!!!!!!!!!



Might not like Seattle then lol...


----------



## femaleseat (Sep 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> *Sits on you*



hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Venom (Sep 12, 2010)

Find someone to play in the rain with you, jump in puddles and go frolic around naked.


----------



## femaleseat (Sep 12, 2010)

RentonBob said:


> Might not like Seattle then lol...



u think???


----------



## RentonBob (Sep 12, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> u think???



at least its not raining here and the sun is peeking out from behind the clouds  lol


----------



## femaleseat (Sep 12, 2010)

RentonBob said:


> at least its not raining here and the sun is peeking out from behind the clouds  lol



ill be right over!!


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 12, 2010)

Venom said:


> Find someone to play in the rain with you, jump in puddles and go frolic around naked.



That's a fun activity... especially the after soak warming up!


----------



## PinkRodery (Sep 12, 2010)

I loooove rain.


----------



## RentonBob (Sep 12, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> ill be right over!!



ok  ready to make some dinner. ya hungry?


----------



## femaleseat (Sep 12, 2010)

RentonBob said:


> ok  ready to make some dinner. ya hungry?



starving! make it good...dont foget the booz!!


----------



## bladenite78 (Sep 12, 2010)

I like rain. I like listening to nature's syncopathic rythm's. The drip drop of the sky's tears as they fall divinely down and spread themselves across the earth, giving back what once was taken by heat and evaporation. Kinda makes me smile hehe. Course..being a Florida boy, you either grew to like the rain or invested in a childhood of pain


----------



## RentonBob (Sep 12, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> starving! make it good...dont foget the booz!!



that's all ready, i'll just run out to get some mixers


----------



## femaleseat (Sep 12, 2010)

well dang, open the door, im freezing my sexy ass off outside!!


RentonBob said:


> that's all ready, i'll just run out to get some mixers


----------



## RentonBob (Sep 12, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> well dang, open the door, im freezing my sexy ass off outside!!



Its open, whacha waiting for?


----------



## femaleseat (Sep 12, 2010)

RentonBob said:


> Its open, whacha waiting for?



well geeeee, now i feel like a dumb blonde


----------



## RentonBob (Sep 12, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> well geeeee, now i feel like a dumb blonde



it was the smell of dinner that distracted you


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2010)

This Ol' Dawg BHM, who's prolly old enough to be yer *DADDEH*,
and doesn't do sitting for fear of falling off, is giving you a nice, soft,
squooshy verbal/text hug in hopes that my silly post will lift your
spirits. Blessings to ya'.


----------



## Wantabelly (Sep 13, 2010)

I hate nothing more than the rain..... it really dictates my mood and given i live in a very rainy city, you can imagine what mood i'm in most the time.... But it's come to the point where I feel I have re-train my brain about rain (man alive, that was not on purpose!)... Its only water! Does anyone remember the tv show Ramona and in the opening credits she would be out in the pouring rain in her wellies and big yellow rain mac and hat, just loving it?? Thats where I want to get to..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFDfl-YVmyA


----------



## otherland78 (Sep 13, 2010)

oh but rain is perfect for cuddling lounging around and beeing with a nice lover and eat perhaps a little 

isn´t that a nice idea for raining days ???


----------



## femaleseat (Sep 13, 2010)

imfree said:


> This Ol' Dawg BHM, who's prolly old enough to be yer *DADDEH*,
> and doesn't do sitting for fear of falling off, is giving you a nice, soft,
> squooshy verbal/text hug in hopes that my silly post will lift your
> spirits. Blessings to ya'.



awwww thanks!!!


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 18, 2011)

yup, still hate the rain....and the fact that its mixed with snow doesnt make it any better!


----------



## RentonBob (Jan 18, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> yup, still hate the rain....and the fact that its mixed with snow doesnt make it any better!



What! You don't like the slushy goodness  lol


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 18, 2011)

RentonBob said:


> What! You don't like the slushy goodness  lol



imagine...how weird am i?? LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 18, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> yup, still hate the rain....and the fact that its mixed with snow doesnt make it any better!



It's snowing in Washington? Jealous.


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's snowing in Washington? Jealous.



ummm, i have no idea ...who lives in washington that can tell us if its snowing there???


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 18, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> ummm, i have no idea ...who lives in washington that can tell us if its snowing there???



 you're hilarious.


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 18, 2011)

........


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you're hilarious.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 18, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> ........



I'm sorry it's slushing in new York :-(


----------



## RentonBob (Jan 18, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> ummm, i have no idea ...who lives in washington that can tell us if its snowing there???



No snow in the Seattle area, just off and on misty rain..


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 18, 2011)

RentonBob said:


> No snow in the Seattle area, just off and on misty rain..



thank you for that update weatherman


----------



## RentonBob (Jan 18, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> thank you for that update weatherman



Just don't throw things at me when you don't like the forecast  lol


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 18, 2011)

RentonBob said:


> Just don't throw things at me when you don't like the forecast  lol



CAREFUL! watch the shoe coming ur way!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

rain is awesome sometimes,i usually like rain.only time it sucks is when your trying to go somewhere.lol


----------



## Anjula (Jan 19, 2011)

rain is awesome,awesome


----------



## Oirish (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, green is such an ugly color. Damn vegetation. Growing all tall and healthy so we've got food and air. Boo, I say.


----------



## CherryRVA (Jan 19, 2011)

My first winter in Washington...I miss the sun. Coming from Virginia, I guess I never took into account before how much lack of sun could affect my mood.

All this grey drizzle is just kinda getting to me. Everybody at work is trying to be very helpful...talk about changing the lights in my apartment and taking Vitamin D like crazy.

It was sunny today, I think I took like 20 smoke breaks just to catch a little light.


----------



## ManBeef (Jan 20, 2011)

+ does a lil anti rain dance + but remember, rain is how earth showers. You don't want an earth with bo...yuck:bow:


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 20, 2011)

CherryRVA said:


> My first winter in Washington...I miss the sun. Coming from Virginia, I guess I never took into account before how much lack of sun could affect my mood.
> 
> All this grey drizzle is just kinda getting to me. Everybody at work is trying to be very helpful...talk about changing the lights in my apartment and taking Vitamin D like crazy.
> 
> It was sunny today, I think I took like 20 smoke breaks just to catch a little light.



yes, i remember my time in england where i went to boarding school....now THAT is a dreary rainy place.....i couldnt get used to it....was depressing!


----------



## Zowie (Jan 20, 2011)

It's snowing now. Stepping out in these bad boys.


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 20, 2011)

Zowie said:


> It's snowing now. Stepping out in these bad boys.



oh wow, those ROCK!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 20, 2011)

Zowie said:


> It's snowing now. Stepping out in these bad boys.



I demand pics of you in nothing but those and a scarf.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 20, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> I demand pics of you in nothing but those and a scarf.



It'll have to wait. I've just filled my picture quota for the next two months.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 21, 2011)

Zowie said:


> It's snowing now. Stepping out in these bad boys.



i would totally wear these! do they come in a men's size 11? don't judge me


----------

